# *الحكمة والحب *



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)

* "ان الحكمة روح محب ، فلا يبري المجدف علي اقوال فمة ، لان اللة شاهد كليتية ، وراقيب صادق لقلبة وسامع للسانة ، ان روح الرب يملا العالم ، والذي بة يتمسك كل شيء ، لة علم بكل كلمة ، فلذلك لا يخفي علية ناطق بسوء ، ولا ينجو من العدل عندما يعاقب " (حك 6:1-8)
يتحدث عن الكلي كعرش للعواطف ، والقلوب كعرش للفكر، واللسان كعرش للحياة الداخلية المترجمة كلام الكلام ، يهتم الحكيم باللسان ، سواء ما ينطق بة علنا او خلال النية الداخلية .

يشهد عن اهتمام اللة بالبشرية كلها واحتضانة لها فهو في كل العالم . ء

الرب يهتم بتقديس البشر ، ويود لهم ان يكونوا أيقونة لة ، مؤكدا : "وتكونون لي قديسين ، لأني قدوس انا الرب " (لا26:20) ء

يؤكد أنة وان أطال أناتة جدا علي الظالمين الذين يهينون اخوتهم ، ويخططون ضدهم بالسوء ، فانهم غير مخفيين عنة ، وسيدينهم ان لم يرجعوا عن شرورهم ، ويلجاوا الي المراحم الالهية بالتوبة الصادقة

في غيرتة تنصت اذن اللة الي كل كلمة تصدر من عروسة ، فانة يود ان يناجيها :"أريني وجهك، واسمعيني صوتيك، لان صوتيك لطيف ووجهك جميل" (نش14:2) . يود ان يرها وجهها دائم البشاشة ، ولسانها دائم الشكر ، لذا يحذرها من التذمر .*​


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليييكى*
*موضوع جميل جدأ*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (14 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع  يا هابي

شكرااااا  للموضوع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليييكى*
> *موضوع جميل جدأ*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (7 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك اختي الغالية على الموضوع الرائع*
*سلام المسيح معك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا كامل الاوصاف كل صفة فيه كاملة فهو ملء الكل  لكن فى ربنا صفة تتطمن وفى نفس الوقت تخوف يا ترى ايه هية؟*


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *اشكرك اختي الغالية على الموضوع الرائع*
> *سلام المسيح معك
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (3 فبراير 2011)

كرسماس قال:


> *ربنا كامل الاوصاف كل صفة فيه كاملة فهو ملء الكل  لكن فى ربنا صفة تتطمن وفى نفس الوقت تخوف يا ترى ايه هية؟*


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رااائع
 شكرا جداا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## happy angel (14 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رااائع
> شكرا جداا
> سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 فبراير 2011)

*يود ان يرها وجهها دائم البشاشة ، ولسانها دائم الشكر ، لذا يحذرها من التذمر .*جميله دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*الرب يهتم بتقديس البشر ، ويود لهم ان يكونوا أيقونة لة ، مؤكدا : "وتكونون لي قديسين ، لأني قدوس انا الرب " (لا26:20) 
جميل يا هابى بجد
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *يود ان يرها وجهها دائم البشاشة ، ولسانها دائم الشكر ، لذا يحذرها من التذمر .*
> جميله دى


----------



## happy angel (20 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الرب يهتم بتقديس البشر ، ويود لهم ان يكونوا أيقونة لة ، مؤكدا : "وتكونون لي قديسين ، لأني قدوس انا الرب " (لا26:20)
> جميل يا هابى بجد
> ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (11 سبتمبر 2011)

تأمل راااااااااااائع جداااااا

شكراااااا هابى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يبارك خدمتك موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> تأمل راااااااااااائع جداااااا
> 
> شكراااااا هابى حبيبتى
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (19 أكتوبر 2011)

سندريلا 2011 قال:


> الرب يبارك خدمتك موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ramzy1913 (19 أكتوبر 2011)




----------

